# Puppy Room



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have an extra bedroom that used to be Jerry's "man cave", but now seems to be my "junk room". 

I'm thinking about redecorating it and making it into a "puppy room". I know that DH and some of my friends and co-workers think a "puppy room" is stupid, but, heck, only the fluffs and I live here and I think, if I ever decide to sell the house, I could always redecorate it and make it back into a bedroom to show the house.

At first I wanted to paint the walls pink -- but now think that is going a bit overboard. My house is totally Southwestern and the colors are primarily tans, camels, cocoas and teals. Instead of doing the room in pinks, I'm thinking of doing it in Tiffany blue and camels with a very feminine touch.

Do you think this would still look like a princess room? And do you think I'm crazy for wanting to do this?

Lacie would prefer pink as it's her favorite color -- but Tilly and Secret think that Tiffany blue would look nice. I've just finished a Tiffany blue and animal print cuddle bed and they seem to really like the colors.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that's a good idea. The colors sound lovely. I always told my husband if we ever build again , I want a dog room. Sink, grooming station, drawers for clothes and dog items, furniture pet friendly, the works! He said sure if we win the lottery! Oh well I can dream. I say go for it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, why not live in the present & go for it? You are fortunate to be able to do what you want without having to have someone else decide for you.
I am not sure dogs see color, but you do---so go w/your heart! Please post before & after pix like w/Conor's room!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I think that is a fantastic idea! I would love to have a separate room where I could play with Rudy and contain all of his toys so they are not always all over my floor. With some breeds it would be overboard because it wouldn't be used, but Maltese are so playful and child like. I say go for it!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That is an excellent idea. I love it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you thought of just toning down pink. Muted coral is a good color for Southwestern decor....and it is pinkish. Warm colors are more flattering to your skin tone than greens. A few years ago I had my bedroom done in coral and cream and accents of blue green. Off course it is impossible to describe color, but that color combo was very popular a while back when Southwestern was all the rage.

Tiffany blue is the color of the box right? That would be pretty.

But if you do make them a room of there own, please consider a space heater...there have been complaints filed by your girls that you won't turn the heater up because you are too cheap.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Sylie said:


> But if you do make them a room of there own, please consider a space heater...there have been complaints filed by your girls that you won't turn the heater up because you are too cheap.:HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I think this is a wonderful idea. I would also love to have another room! Mine would be fighting over colors though...I really like the tiffany blue but I'm a pink fanatic so I do not believe it's overboard lol although maybe a lighter and add in some browns and stuff...idk but anything will be fabulous I'm sure can't wait to see pics so I hope you'll post some!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

A great idea.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Tiffany blue is the color of the box right? That would be pretty.
> 
> But if you do make them a room of there own, please consider a space heater...there have been complaints filed by your girls that you won't turn the heater up because you are too cheap.:HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::HistericalSmiley::smrofl:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynn, I think that's a FANTASTIC idea! I think the tiffany blue sounds amazing. I love that shade of blue...very pretty and feminine. I love pink too, but I agree - painting a whole room pink would be a tad too much. 

When I was moving, I was hoping to find a two bedroom apartment so I could make one of the bedrooms just be Bailey's room. It would be nice to have one room to put all his stuff and toys in and have a grooming table, a dresser for all his outfits, etc. Bailey still needs to be somewhat confined when I'm not home, so his own room would have been great for that. But nah, didn't work out like that...and now his stuff is all over my apt  

Please make sure to post lots of before and after pics of the puppy room makeover!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Space Heater -- yes, we'll definitely have to have a space heater. I see that Lacie has been back on the computer when I wasn't looking. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd do it if we didn't have our house for sale. Once we move I'm setting up a puppy room too. It's just for fun,you know,it's all about making a little space for their stuff and grooming and so on. It's not like your children's room...

Having fought cancer myself and so far, so good..I'm all for living in the present (yes I save for the furture) but why not,you'll enjoy it,the fluffers will pick up on that positive energy and they'll have a room for their stuff and grooming and so on.

I decorated my studio w/ art pieces all over the walls,it makes me happy and it cheers up the place... When we move,I will have lots of holes to fill,oh well.I'll worry about it then... right now it feeds my creative soul to see the things I love out on display. I had packed them in anticipation of moving,I missed the vibe so I unpacked them and added to them...

Paint it whatever colour you like.Paint is cheap for the most part and an easy fix...

Besides, the people who think the puppy room is stupid will never understand the love ,comfort,companionship and joy your fluffers bring to you...My friends think I'm nuts because I don't buy cheap generic dog food and make my dogs sleep in the garage or outside in a kennel or on chained to a dog house....like they do.
They think it's crazy to take fluffers on holiday and God Forbid,they sleep w/ you or have their own little beds...

Go for it and we want piccies!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

i say go for it! TiffanyBlue sounds good. Make sure to post pics!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

thats a GREAT idea Lynn!! i know your girls will love their special room and you will too! tiffany blue is nice but i think i would go with a light pink, just seems "more" like your girls! :wub::wub::wub:
i have a nice bedroom upstairs that i plan on making it all for Princess Pearlan, it will be pink and very girly!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn I think it is a great idea! Pictures please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think this will be my New Years present to me and the girls. I'm actually thinking of painting the walls a chocolate or mocha and doing the fabrics and accents in tiffany blue. If I don't like the tiffany blue, I can always change for pink as I love pink and chocolate together too.

The armoires of the girls are off-white and I can always do beds and things in either color. I have an off-white tile on the floors that has some mocha or tan veins through it -- very neutral. 

Of course, once I get some of the junk out of the room and have it back to Jerry's "man-cave" look I'll take the before pictures and then, of course the after pictures. Will probably do canvas of each of the girls for the walls. We have a 42" TV in that room which I will leave. Also will be putting in one of my reading chairs and ottomans so that the girls and I can get comfy in there when I decide to read.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Remember Lynn, if you do the walls in chocolate---make it dark---that is better for dogs! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lynn, that's such a wonderful and special idea, go for it all the same which others think or same!

I already can imagine how pretty the room will look like! You and your fluffs will love it! 

Please post pictures of it, can't wait! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing pics! I just love having a puppy room. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

GO FOR IT. I do not think you are crazy for wanting to do it. Heck, I so wanna do it too .. Maybe we both are crazy :HistericalSmiley: ? .. Who cares. I do not see why it is crazy anyways when u have an extra room that is currently not used? Gooo for it. I am sure it will be so much fun to model and decorate it too :chili: the colors u mentioned are so fitting for your girls. Oh I hope that you will share it with us in pictures


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the idea! I also really like the chocolate walls because any lighter color will "pop", including fluffy white girls!!!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish I had a puppy room! I too would set up a sink and a table, the bf hates that I bathed them in our shower.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I say GO FOR IT!!!! Life is too short to give a huff what anyone else thinks. It's your home, your life ....enjoy it  . I like the color ideas. Why not link up some paint color pics and we can all enjoy the makeover with you? Have fun!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Lynn, why not live in the present & go for it? You are fortunate to be able to do what you want without having to have someone else decide for you.
> I am not sure dogs see color, but you do---so go w/your heart! Please post before & after pix like w/Conor's room!


oops. . . it is milk chocolate that is better & and of course, white.


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I love this idea. I've been trying to think of which room in my house I want to turn into a dog room  My friends may laugh at me, my DH may think its a bit crazy, but they all know I'm dog crazy so I'm going to have to get used to the fact that people don't understand how much I like my dogs :biggrin: 

I say go for it! All 3 of my dogs are boys.. I wish they were girls. I'd have so many cuter room ideas! I would definitely be painting the room some shade of pink if I had girls. Pink is my favorite color and since I can't paint mine and DH's room pink (he said no haha) then I will take every excuse to paint a dog or baby (in the future) room pink!! :w00t: But a boys room could be cute too I guess :mellow:

Please post pictures when you're done! I need ideas :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just knew that all of my SM friends would understand. You're the only ones that "get" my obession with the fluffs. LOL

And Sandi -- I think that you're right that dark chocolate is the best -- I know that white chocolate is the WORSE.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I just knew that all of my SM friends would understand. You're the only ones that "get" my obession with the fluffs. LOL


 
That's because we all suffer with the same condition. We really should rename this SM site as SMAA Spoiled Maltese Addicts Anonymous!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea Lynn! Since we got Kissy I've been working on converting our 2nd bedroom into a room for "the kids" too. :w00t: We don't have any kids so I figured why not have a room for my fur kids! Some people call it crazy, but I don't care! We're going with the classic Winnie the Pooh theme since I've had their crate bedding already made in classic Winnie fabric.

I love the idea of the brown and Tiffany blue! Is your room big and does it have a lot of light? Otherwise I think brown walls might make it look smaller, unless its a light shade of brown. I think you mentioned camel brown, right? I think a dark brown and blush might look great together too. I think blush is such an amazingly beautiful and feminine color! Love it! You can easliy make these colors fit in with the country style too. I'm all about making all my rooms in different styles but that still match the overall house style. I kind of like "feeling" different when I go into different rooms. Yeah, call me weird. :HistericalSmiley:Otherwise, there are great wallpapers out there (my favorite is damask but thats far from your style). You can play with wallpaper and instead of decorating all the walls in it, you can vertical stripes of a different texture. So, one stripe painted and another of textured wallpaper. I hope I'm getting my idea across clear.
If their furniture is white, dark walls will make them "pop out" too. 

How exciting!!! I can't wait to see the transformation from the "man cave" to the "princess retreat"!!! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I need to pick up paint chips. Am thinking of a dark chocolate for an accent wall and something lighter on the others walls. The room is small and not tons of light.

I would never do wallpaper again as I've had to remove it too many times. If I still lived in the mid-west, it would work, but not in the SW. And our walls are heavily textured. So I would much rather do different paint effects inside of wall paper.

I LOVE blush too. It's probably one of my top 1-3 favorite colors.

And like you, Cory, I like to flow from room to room with a general color theme throughoout the house -- but certainly not identical. 

When I have guests/company over, I will be shutting the door to this room anyway. This will be a "private" room -- only for me and my girls. 

Won't have time to start on this until after the first of the year, so I still have time to plan.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the idea for your girls (and, you) to have a special room, Lynn! 

I am thinking about Debbie (Sicilian Rose) and the very pretty room she and her DH have for Daisy. She shared the pictures here on SM a long time ago. 

As for colors, only you can decide which colors you love the best. I love Tiffany blue. And, I also love pinks and coral colors. I'm sure whatever colors you choose will look perfect.

I don't think Snowball would be happy with his own room. Bear in mind, he is an *only child* HistericalSmiley who does not have siblings to play with. Frankly, I think Snowball considers this whole place his castle! I think the only time Snowball would stay in *his room* ... would be if his Mommi and Poppi were in the room with him. :HistericalSmiley: Snowball tends to follow us around to whichever rooms we are in. Well, except when we are in the kitchen ... sometimes he will lounge in his daybed by the big window that looks out onto the street. He can see and hear us in the kitchen.

Lynn, I can't wait to see the room when it is finished. I know it will be a fun, cozy, and very special room for you and the girls!

Felix calls our home *Snowball Hall* ... we are fortunate to live here with him in his castle. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lynn, I say go for it, with gusto!
I like your idea of neutral tones wall so that you can switch the accent colour at a whim.
I like your idea of Tiffany blue with cream. Or perhaps a muted pink, even a dusty rose with chocolate.

I have a dog room as well. The walls are butter cream, and I use pink to decorate.
The flooring and armoire are oak, I believe.
No one sleeps in there. 
But I have a grooming table, and supplies, and toys, and clothes.
Above the window, I have dog themed plush toys. 
And I have dog wall details as well, and on their armoire doors. On top of the armoire, I store unused dog beds.
I keep a set up Xpen in there in case of emergency, such as finding a lost dog.
I leave the door to it open, and when I am grooming one on the table the other two like to play there.
Maybe I should post pics.

I think you should go for it! It is a fun project!
And I can steal ideas from your finished room for ours! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

